# Milwaukee MA957/Solenoid Problem



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I own a Milwaukee MA957 CO2 regulator which has been sitting idle for several months and recently decided to setup another CO2 planted tank again. To my dismay, I wasn't getting any bubbles in the bubble counter so I tore the system apart and did some troubleshooting. The solenoid value is dead. With the solenoid completely detached from the system and plugged straight into an outlet, it gets no power, no clicking sound, & no indications of life. I believe I heard a weird buzzing sound before the solenoid died.

With this info, I thought OK I'll just purchase the MA955 replacement part, but this part turns out to be for an inline CO2 system where CO2 tubing connects into the solenoid valve in the front and back as opposed to the holes being on the sides of the solenoid valve where it goes regulator->solenoid valve->bubble counter. This is very misleading and very annoying.

So my question to the community is: Where can I find the proper solenoid value that is exactly like the one that comes with the MA957? I shouldn't have to order a completely new MA957, right? New is preferred, used if all else fails.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

I just went over to my nextdoor neighbor's house to use his vice to get this stuck brass connector off of the dead solenoid valve. I got the connector off just fine. My neighbor is a tinkerer and start to disassemble the solenoid to see what what going on inside. The most enlightening thing he showed me what there are 4 screws on the underside of the solenoid that hold the distribution block in place. If those 4 screws are removed from the new replacement MA955 solenoid then I can simply turn the distribution block 90 degrees, replaces the screws, and now I should have a functioning, correctly aligned solenoid valve!

Gotta run now, but will report back once it is hooked up and tested.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Lucky, lucky me! It worked! My water weeds will be so happy!


----------

